# Grub error 15: File not found



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Greetings again,


I have a Grub Headache #15 File not Found.


Here was the sequence of events:


For some time I have wanted to use Ghost 7 to back up a dual boot install. This is an old version and I knew it would be grasping at straws.


I initially made my Linux partitions ext 3.

Then I learned that Ghost 7 only supports up to ext2 files.

So I used Qtparted off of the live CD of Mepis to reformat the ext3's to ext2's. This seemed to go ok. I have ext2 partitions.


I tried my dual boot but Grub gavre error 15 file not found.

I reinstalled Grub from the Installation repair sectyion of the live cd.

A reboot gave the same error: file not found. Is there code in grub that has been screwed up now? 


There error 15 totally shuts down any operations.

If I change the ext2s back to ext3s with the install cd
using qtparted, will my grub boot loader be fixed?


Is the drive totally screwed or is it software fix?

I have a backup drive. This one defaults to Windows


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Take a look at this, and see if it helps. I also links to an article that might help.

Edit: Ok here's the link. You'd think I'd get that together sometime. Patience. http://mcs.une.edu.au/~ashley/dual_boot/


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

The story so far today is that with the live cd installer,
I was able to load Qtparted and relabel the partitions from
ext2 _back_ to ext3. And this time I remembered to
use the 'name' and 'commit' (under File) the procedure.


The things I do for Linux. 


Once I got the procedure down (after not doing it for a time) I got down to the business of:

Deleting the ext3 partitions and redoing them as
ext2s witht he proper labels, then doing a fresh install of
Simply Mepis using it's ext2 file install option.


Allthis is to be able to use the Ghost 7 backup program.
Norton site says that Ghost 7 works under ext2 but not
under ext3.


The program hung up at 94% completion saying it could not createa .bmp file. Well, theres a big bunch of .bmp files in Open Office and so I suppose it could stop at any of them.

What is the "journalling" function of ext3 files? I can't conceive of what need I'd have of this because my needs are pretty simple.


Also I noticed that when I put the labels in Qtparted,
those labels called mount and swap did not appear on the table of information. Is there a way to fix that?

For now, it's useless for me to procede until I get a click
'n' clone backup system that works everytime. I know there are paid-for programs, but that would not be in the spirit of "open source". ;-)


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're having such a time with this. And my experience in what you're trying to do is nil. There are other free disk utilities that might do better. I found this at the TUCOWS site. There are others there, But this one was at the top of the list put there by the users. http://icm.linux.tucows.com/preview/31280.html 
You make me think you have multiple drives to perform this operation on, being the reason for not just simply doing an install. Of course I have issues with this and your windows unless you have a COA for each.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Update on backup with Ghost 7 for a dual boot drive clone*



batty_professor said:


> Sorry to hear you're having such a time with this. And my experience in what you're trying to do is nil. There are other free disk utilities that might do better. I found this at the TUCOWS site. There are others there, But this one was at the top of the list put there by the users. http://icm.linux.tucows.com/preview/31280.html
> You make me think you have multiple drives to perform this operation on, being the reason for not just simply doing an install. Of course I have issues with this and your windows unless you have a COA for each.



Hello again,


I made a frsh subject for this in case anyone else is looking through a search engine.


Today I made my first successful click 'n' clone of a dual boot hard disk using Ghost 7. Ghost 7 is an older version.
At Norton, there is a table for which Ghost will work with which file system. Ghost 7 is listed as working with Linux ext2 file system but not ext3.

I have the live cd for Simply Mepis which is included with the book "Point And Click Linux" by Robin Miller.
The live cd has a mepis Install option which takes you through the process of partitioning with QtParted ( a Linux program). The default file type in Qtparted is ext3.
When using Ghost7 I experienced errors at 94% of completion where Ghost7 could not create common file type called .bmp in the Open Office portion of the disk.


I redid all the file options: Delete all ext3's, install
and lable and commit mount and swap partitions as ext2.
Then install Mepis (from the install cd) using the option to install on the partitions you just made. During the install there is also a file type option and ext2 was selected in that as well.


After these changes were made, Ghost 7 did not hang at 94%. This was very gratifying. I had tried everything else and was wondering if it was worth it. Now I feel confident in actually building the Linux I want, apt-getting the updates etc.


----------

